# Could icons from picture files represent picture content?



## bernhard (Apr 5, 2006)

Hello,

yesterday, I dragged a picture from iPhoto and dropped it on my desktop. What I saw then was neat! Instead of seeing the ever-the-same icon of some pictures also stored on the Desktop (the Preview-Icon, to be more exactly), I saw the picture in the icon! 

If you see what I mean (sorry about my bad english : Do you know a way how to tell macos, that the file icon should represent the files' content, so the picture itself? 

Best, 

   Bernhard


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 5, 2006)

with the finder selected, choose view > show view options.  in there, there will be a checkbox for "show icon preview".


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 10, 2006)

Remember not all files have icon previews&#8230;


----------

